# Help figuring lid supports for toy box



## DustinM (Oct 14, 2008)

I built a toy box/hope chest out of old barn wood and its almost finished. I have the lid mounted with the hinges already in place. Now I need to figure out the toy box lid supports to keep the lid from falling closed or closing and smashing fingers. I found these from hardwaresource.com 

http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewProducts.asp?Cat=666

but don't know how to figure inch/pounds to figure what weight I need. 

My lid is 21" x 44" x 3/4'. Any help??


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

DustinM said:


> I built a toy box/hope chest out of old barn wood and its almost finished. I have the lid mounted with the hinges already in place. Now I need to figure out the toy box lid supports to keep the lid from falling closed or closing and smashing fingers. I found these from hardwaresource.com
> 
> http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewProducts.asp?Cat=666
> 
> ...



To calculate the inch/pound rating of your lid multiply 1/2 the front to back lid distance(in inches) times the lid weight (in pounds).


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Dustin,

Here is another option

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21288&filter=toy%20box


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BHOFM said:


> To calculate the inch/pound rating of your lid multiply 1/2 the front to back lid distance(in inches) times the lid weight (in pounds).




From their site you included the first part. The rest of the configuration is in bold below.


To calculate the inch/pound rating of your lid multiply 1/2 the front to back lid distance(in inches) times the lid weight (in pounds).

*For inch/pound ratings over 140 use more than one lid support (do not combine lid supports of different ratings).*


----------

